# Homeland Security Virus removal



## Belfrybat

Good grief! This is one nasty piece of work. I just about wet my pants when I saw that official looking screen, especially with all the talk on here about the government spying on us. 

When I called the ISP tech support I was told the only way to get rid of it was to reinstall the operating system which meant everything since the last backup would be lost. 

Thankfully (for me) my neighbour had this same problem last week and still had the bootable CD so we could remove it. I now have one as well. 

One thing I learned is if you get infected, immediately shut down your modem/router -- whatever you have. Get off the internet because this virus won't allow you to get into Safe Mode if the internet is active. I just unplugged my router/modem. Here is a good overview of how to get rid of it:
http://malwaretips.com/blogs/u-s-department-of-homeland-security-virus/

This is the second time in 6 or so months that something really nasty has snuck by AVG Free. I'm going to do some research and see if there is another virus protection program I can run alongside AVG. Maybe two together will snag these nasties.


----------



## arabian knight

Two is worse then not having any at all. As having two running at the same time they can interfere with one another. In the case of a virus protection having more then one running is not recommended. Two this time is not better then one.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

I agree with AK. Switch to Avast, but also use adblock plus and a tweaked hosts file to add to your security without interfering.


----------



## BurgerBoy

Belfrybat said:


> Good grief! This is one nasty piece of work. I just about wet my pants when I saw that official looking screen, especially with all the talk on here about the government spying on us.
> 
> When I called the ISP tech support I was told the only way to get rid of it was to reinstall the operating system which meant everything since the last backup would be lost.
> 
> Thankfully (for me) my neighbour had this same problem last week and still had the bootable CD so we could remove it. I now have one as well.
> 
> One thing I learned is if you get infected, immediately shut down your modem/router -- whatever you have. Get off the internet because this virus won't allow you to get into Safe Mode if the internet is active. I just unplugged my router/modem. Here is a good overview of how to get rid of it:
> http://malwaretips.com/blogs/u-s-department-of-homeland-security-virus/
> 
> This is the second time in 6 or so months that something really nasty has snuck by AVG Free. I'm going to do some research and see if there is another virus protection program I can run alongside AVG. Maybe two together will snag these nasties.


I use Eset and I have never had a computer problem since I started using it:

http://www.eset.com/us/home/products/smart-security/

http://www.eset.com/us/home/whyeset/compare/

I been using it for six years now.


----------



## Awnry Abe

I frequently have friends and family drop their malware problems on my doorstep. I always tell them that I may have to go "Geek Squad" on them and completely reinstall their system, but to date I have never had to do so. There is always some identifiable mark on each incident that I have dealt with that is easily found on google because 1000's of people have usually already slain the beast. Nearly all malware that I have dealt with is rather juvenile in nature in its method of launching and stealth.


----------



## jack1990

Mitechmate online experts will help you remove the ransomware fast with professional skills. Usually it takes about 30 minutes. this can help you save time and money.


----------



## Belfrybat

Jack -- thank you for the advice, but it's possible to remove this one on your own at no cost. Which is why I posted the instructions.


----------

